# Mengascini или Ballone Burini



## vova (6 Май 2014)

Собираюсь купить итальянский баян, поспрашивал цены на этих фабриках, стоит он (который мне нужен) BB-6700евро, Mengascini 4000, на цвета не смотрите, параметры примерно одинаковые, 3 голосные, 4 октавы в правой при пяти рядах, Вообщем у кого был опыт или есть подобные инструменты, подскажите что выбрать.


----------



## oleg45120 (6 Май 2014)

На менгасчини Валерий Семин играет. На буринях много кто.

Очень странно, что такая большая разница в цене. И я всегда думал, что бурини подешевле!


----------



## vova (7 Май 2014)

По качеству примерно одинаковые да должны быть?


----------

